# Lumbar Facet/MBB/Rhizotmy



## tadove1980 (Jun 14, 2012)

After recently attending a Noridian webinar for Facet/MBB/Rhiztomy, I am wondering if any pain practices out there are willing to share with me what pain diary tools you are using.  Or any other helpful tools that are used in pain management. 

Thank, 
Teri


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 14, 2012)

I have never seen a Medicare webinar soley for education on Facet/MBB/Rhizotomy. I have got alot of my Facet/MBB/Rhizotomy coding info from AMA CPT Assistant. Although I would  pre order AMA Changes and CPT manual, to also stay prepared for new coding for pain management  I would also work with the facility to be able to purchase start of the year pain management coding changes and update thru audioeducator with coding consultant Marvel Hammer who I have found  break down the complexity this type of coding can present.


http://www.audioeducator.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=marvel+hammer&dir=desc&order=news_from_date


----------

